# if u pair a breeding female with a random male



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

will they breed??? what are the chances. i have a breeding female and the male died what should i do?

is it better to put her with a group of caribe or just pair her up??


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

depends...if you want her to breed....add 2 more large reds....if you don't...add the cariba
Once a fish breeds once, they will always want to breed, provided your conditions are right, and the new male wants breed, which most males are ready to go all the time.


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> depends...if you want her to breed....add 2 more large reds....if you don't...add the cariba
> Once a fish breeds once, they will always want to breed, provided your conditions are right, and the new male wants breed, which most males are ready to go all the time.


lol sounds very human of them...yes i want her to bread again. so she is a 6 inch caribe, so i should add 2 red males (which i have, not sure if male but i have 2 reds) doesnt she need another cariba?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

okay man....I thought that the fish you thought was a female was a red...but it is a cariba....and a very small cariba at that.....don't think she bred...and don't get the idea that it will breed....just doesn't happen 99.9% of the time. Only a couple of people have bred cariba succesfuly in captivity, and they had all the right conditions, simulated rain, covered tanks, and huge tanks at that.....so the odds of you getting them to breed are very very very very slim!!!

I would have to say the fry that you found are not baby cariba.....maybe from a feeder you gave them


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> okay man....I thought that the fish you thought was a female was a red...but it is a cariba....and a very small cariba at that.....don't think she bred...and don't get the idea that it will breed....just doesn't happen 99.9% of the time. Only a couple of people have bred cariba succesfuly in captivity, and they had all the right conditions, simulated rain, covered tanks, and huge tanks at that.....so the odds of you getting them to breed are very very very very slim!!!


damn that killed all my hopes, the cariba i have now that bred was in a 55 gallon over crowded tank with 2 reds and another cariba. when they started to fight i moved them all to different places while i set up my 120 gallon tank. she was moved to a 45 gallon tank and a few weeks later i saw the fry. I really would like to have her breed again. this time i will know better.







i think im gonna but her in the 120 with 3 other cariba if not just one other cariba and 2 reds. that sucks big time

also i never gave her feeders nor has the 45 gallon tank ever seen another fish


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't think the cariba bred not once ever....they are only 6.5"....not going to happen......either you have introduced a live non-pirhana fish to the tank in the last month or so......which is most likely in this situation....maybe you even added some live plants...eggs could be attached to plants,decoration, in filters, etc

OR....the 2 reds you have may have bred....which brings me to another question....how big are the 2 reds?

And just for referance....how big is the cariba in the picture that you thought bred for you?

And I am in no way trying to shoot you down or blow your hopes....I am simply trying to get to the bottom of you question. Belive me...I hope that you have some red belly fry....but the cariba didn't breed


----------

